# Captain isn't what he appears!



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

So...after multiple comments on Captain if he is mixed, I just kept saying no. Then today a lady asked me if he was a king shepherd? I had never even heard of those so I said I don't think so? As soon as my husband and. I got home we googled it! Omg! Captain looks just like one! 

My question is, could he be? A king shepherd?

I re measured him atw, with my husband helping to get a more accurate measurement. He is 29"!! I measured his length from his collar to his butt (I know is isn't super accurate) but I got around 30-31". He is 68 lbs, and very underweight.

From what I read on internet it seems king sheps are usually taller than a regular GSD. I haven't seen too many GsDs captains height. Actually, have seen none. I will post some more pics of him.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

So you all can see his length. I think the diameter of the dog bed is 40"


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

...


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

.,.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

My first thought was Shiloh when looking at your pics. Idk that there's any physical way to differentiate a shiloh from a king from a large plush coat gsd though. 

Whatever he is, he's a handsome boy!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

My boy is 29 inches at 1yr old and is purebred Gsd.You may never know for sure about Captain.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

dogma13 said:


> My boy is 29 inches at 1yr old and is purebred Gsd.You may never know for sure about Captain.


Could I please see a pic of your gsd? I'm not sure if you would need to PM or if it is allowed through here? Would just like to compare sizes. Thank you.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

He might be *Belgian Tervuren. *Ginger was big like that, and that is what she was. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belgian_Tervuren


----------



## nezzz (Jan 20, 2013)

Unless he comes with pedigree papers, there is no way to know for sure if he is an oversized GSD or a different breed. But he does look GSD to me.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

The Captain is most likely just a structurally oversize coated GSD. Too many people come up with all kinds of crazy thoughts and claims when they see long stocks....

If he is a King...he is well under the normal weight average for a male...almost by half as averages go....pretty much the same for a Shiloh. 

But I suppose anything is possible....who knows?


SuperG


----------



## SkoobyDoo (Oct 7, 2014)

Where did you measure his height? 
Did you have help to hold him still? 
I think he's just a tall and lanky GSD but wondering where you got the measurement for height.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

SkoobyDoo said:


> Where did you measure his height?
> Did you have help to hold him still?
> I think he's just a tall and lanky GSD but wondering where you got the measurement for height.


I held him still and straight while I had an envelope on top of his back atw. Then my husband with a yard stick measured it to the envelope? Is this a more accurate way to measure or is there a better way?


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

what about a dna test?


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

You guys realize a "king shepherd" is basically a marketing term used by breeders that are breeding oversized GSD right?

That's not actually a breed. It's just basically people that got fed up with dealing with the flack from those of us that care about the breed standard and decided to call their large, long haired, GSD something else.

Their registry is probably run by the first breeder to start doing this and isn't actually legitimate. More than likely this also allows them to mix in other types of larger breeds and still "register" the dogs.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Bella67 said:


> what about a dna test?


Absolutely Bella, I think I will look into this although... German shepherds were bred by crossing different breeds. So, if I do a DNA test will it detect those breeds or will it detect the german shepherd? Not sure how that works?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

martemchik said:


> You guys realize a "king shepherd" is basically a marketing term used by breeders that are breeding oversized GSD right?
> 
> That's not actually a breed. It's just basically people that got fed up with dealing with the flack from those of us that care about the breed standard and decided to call their large, long haired, GSD something else.
> 
> Their registry is probably run by the first breeder to start doing this and isn't actually legitimate. More than likely this also allows them to mix in other types of larger breeds and still "register" the dogs.


 This!

Captain is just an oversized boy. And not much oversized at that. People used to try and tell me all the time that Sabi must be a king shepherd, 28" and 80lbs is a big girl, but that's it just a big dog, nothing else.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Yes to sabis mom. It could be. I am really not sure. From day 1 I thought he was just a long stock coat GSD. Then when people start questioning I am not sure...I just know that all the GSDs I have encountered have been significantly smaller and shorter in length than Captain. So I wondered if there was any merit to these questions?


----------



## SkoobyDoo (Oct 7, 2014)

I would press his back to press down the fluff and find the shoulder blade and measure at that point 
Hold it where the bone is, not where the fluff is, if that makes sense?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Sadly, this breed has produced a type no one ever acknowledges.

The BYB's have managed to fairly consistently produce a black and tan, over sized dog, fairly long in the back, also usually heavy-boned and with generally a longish muzzle and often poorly defined stop.
While long coats are not commonly seen, they are around. Remember that even BYB dogs are going to have quality some where in their lines. Many BYB's start with a well bred dog that they do not have breeding rights for.


----------



## SkoobyDoo (Oct 7, 2014)

Sabis mom said:


> Sadly, this breed has produced a type no one ever acknowledges.
> 
> The BYB's have managed to fairly consistently produce a black and tan, over sized dog, fairly long in the back, also usually heavy-boned and with generally a longish muzzle and often poorly defined stop.
> While long coats are not commonly seen, they are around. Remember that even BYB dogs are going to have quality some where in their lines.* Many BYB's start with a well bred dog that they do not have breeding rights for.*


That is a heck of a mouthful you said right there  Didn't want it to get lost!


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

He definitely came from a byb. The girl I rescued him from said she found him on craigslist too. It was a breeder selling the puppies. A few hundred dollars. The dad was barking and didn't like strangers. The breeder didn't allow them to meet the dad. Lots of red flags. Good thing captain has an even temperament. I wonder how often byb will steal a well bred dog with pedigree, papers, etc... And use it to start their own stock? Hmmm...


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> He definitely came from a byb. The girl I rescued him from said she found him on craigslist too. It was a breeder selling the puppies. A few hundred dollars. The dad was barking and didn't like strangers. The breeder didn't allow them to meet the dad. Lots of red flags. Good thing captain has an even temperament. *I wonder how often byb will steal a well bred dog with pedigree, papers, etc... And use it to start their own stock? Hmmm.*..


They don't have to. Well meaning breeders fall for a line from a buyer, and with the best of intentions they sell Puppy to a future breeder. Don't misunderstand, true BYB's not millers-that's a different ball of crap-most often start with good intentions. It isn't that they want to create problems, they just lack education.
But it is why breeders often come across poorly, and why so many of us who desperately want a good dog get turned away, or frustrated into going away.
Now enough of me derailing your thread

Love your dog, regardless of where he came from or what he is.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Not a Terv... Just a big oversized GSD.........


----------

